# Tech Dawg's Tile Top



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I just started this one on Tuesday and now getting ready to mud :clap:
These Laticrete tile tops are pretty nice and I like the pipe size options integrated to the shoe.. The drain is glued in and after hydrobanning the underside, I did a slurry of 254 underneath and on slab and packed deck mud underneath for minor leveling adjustments.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool looking drain. Thats a very modern shower. Fine work sir!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

oohh, aahhh, very sexy!


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Take a pic of the Laticrete Curb when its in!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The tile top brings the height of the drain up so I used a 3/4" foam template much like the Noble flashing


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> Take a pic of the Laticrete Curb when its in!:thumbsup:


With my drain purchase, my rep gave me a complimentary bag of 4xlt Rapid :clap:

The Lati curbs are nice that they are the width of a 2x4 to keep the sizing down :rockon:

(Thanks for the quick service and shipping on the curb, Craig)


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> With my drain purchase, my rep gave me a complimentary bag of 4xlt Rapid :clap:
> 
> The Lati curbs are nice that they are the width of a 2x4 to keep the sizing down :rockon:
> 
> (Thanks for the quick service and shipping on the curb, Craig)





no one ever gives me 4xlt :sad:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice there, Dawg!!!! :clap:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Muy excellente El Dawg. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Muy excellente El Dawg. :thumbsup:


Thanks Pepe'!!! :laughing:


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice! So do you just float thinset around the drain when you tile the floor? I saw a video the other day with the preformed noble pans that have that same concept.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

srwcontracting said:


> Nice! So do you just float thinset around the drain when you tile the floor? I saw a video the other day with the preformed noble pans that have that same concept.


Yes. After the bed is dry, I will waterproof it and then I will fill the divot with 4xlt rapid, then tile.. this drain does have weep holes.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

world llc said:


> no one ever gives me 4xlt :sad:


Laticrete hooked my up with a free bag today. :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And now that you're finished, whacha gonna do with it?

Can you install Insteon touch screens with it? :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> And now that you're finished, whacha gonna do with it?
> 
> Can you install Insteon touch screens with it? :blink:


:laughing:

I wouldn't waste thinset this nice on garbage like Inseon. 

I'm using the rest of my LFT for the laundry room, then I'll use the 4XLT for the front entrance and first floor powder room...I'm on a tiling frenzy...but it will be sad to see all those old 9x9 asbestos tiles gone. :laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

tile my floor with flat screens.... large format flat screens....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Got the pan Hydrobanned. While that's drying, I'll be tiling some field in the master and the tub walls and floor in the hall bath.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

xx-xx-xx needs to approve this before you Tile it.. Hold on floor Tile..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fly me down and I'll tile it for 50 bucks I'm dying to use my free thinset. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I did enough of the bathroom floor to be dangerous :laughing:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

angus242 said:


> I think my dad installed one of those at our house in the 70's. Nothing like a fine mist that hurts :blink:


Man I hate those, it's like taking a shower with needles being shot at ya.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice tips on the install, especially the weeps! Installing my first HB TT and looking at what you were now....


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice job Todd. Everything looks good, including the layout.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

here is my flange, set in 3701.:clap:

have to wait for insulation inspection before i can continue....


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> These Laticrete tile tops are pretty sharp!
> The glory of QL2 grout is that I could grout the shower even though the niche isn't finished and I can go back with no problem and finish that portion and a few touch ups :clap:


The more I look into these new stylish trendy shower builds, the more I read about how only a select few contractors are qualified enough to install them! Your clients don't know how lucky they are to have you building and finishing their assembly... It seems that its complicated enough, with so many extra critical steps, that many want nothing to do with it and others messing it up to the point of failure. 
You obviously are 1 of very few contractors around America that understands the theroy, and also has the experiance installing the products. My favorite aspect of these systems are the design flexibility.... Large format tile like 24" x 24" or 12 x 24 or even a solid slab is possable with a linear drane. Or keeping the more traditional mosaics but having a healthier bathroom because nothing is growing in the mud! 

Of coarse, some people just like the way it looks.....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Alright now, stop whizzing on my thread with horrible spelling.. :laughing:


----------

